

Ask HN: Cheap and Reliable IAAS Provider for a web app? - yawz

If you had an on-line product&#x2F;web app to launch, which IAAS provider would you pick, knowing that initially your funds are very limited? You don&#x27;t want to break the bank but would like to have the option to scale out if necessary without it becoming very expensive with load (I particularly want to stay away from solutions that are free or almost free to start but expensive to scale).
======
cbhl
If your funds are truly limited (<$100):

\- design your app in a way that isn't locked to a given IAAS provider so that
you can switch if the economics change

\- go find a special interest group (e.g. local startup incubator) that is
eligible for IAAS credits; if you tell people you're doing a startup and you
look legit, IAAS providers will trip over each other to give you thousands of
dollars of free credits

~~~
yawz
Thanks you. Your last point is very interesting. I'll do some research on
that.

